

Show HN: Crowd Sourcing Pain Points - SolutionPending
http://www.solutionpending.com/
I made an MVP last night for a site that would allow people to start topics about annoyances they have that, presumably, developers/hackers would be interested in solving if they knew there was an audience out there that would appreciate the solution.<p>I had written a web app that I never released a few months back that would, if modified, be perfect for such a discussion site.  However, as it would take a bit of reworking, I wanted to see if there was any interest out there for such a site first.<p>Any advice as to what direction you would like to see such a project take or what would make this project useful to you would be highly appreciated.<p>Regards,
Nick
======
SolutionPending
I made an MVP last night for a site that would allow people to start topics
about annoyances they have that, presumably, developers/hackers would be
interested in solving if they knew there was an audience out there that would
appreciate the solution.

I had written a web app that I never released a few months back that would, if
modified, be perfect for such a discussion site. However, as it would take a
bit of reworking, I wanted to see if there was any interest out there for such
a site first.

Any advice as to what direction you would like to see such a project take or
what would make this project useful to you would be highly appreciated.

Regards, Nick

